# Chinese Giant German Shepherds?



## Frankblack5 (May 4, 2010)

Ok, I can't tell if these pictures are real or just a Photoshop exercise. I've searched all over the Internet and only found info from the website that posted these pictures. It's all in Chinese and the translation doesn't exactly...."translate" to English.

Ok people, has anyone ever seen these dogs?

Giant Chinese German Shepherd (12 pics)

Thanks


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

This has been posted before and i still think they are ugly as ****.....


----------



## Frankblack5 (May 4, 2010)

Ugly; undoubtedly, but are they real? I've never seen or heard of these dogs and just wondering if they actually exist.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

EwwMight be photo shopped pics.I hope so!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Those are pretty obvious photoshops.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Its photoshopped. You can see the image bending around the contours of the head.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I say photoshopped too. My neighbor kid has an iPhone app that does this to photos. He did it to photos of me and totally freaked me out. Now I know what I would look like as a 600lb person. Freak-y. I'll have to have him try it with my slim DS and see what we get.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This gets posted about every 6 months by someone new to the forum. Search the archives for prior threads debunking.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ew, glad those are photoshopped!


----------



## Frankblack5 (May 4, 2010)

I'm glad to know the Lee Ho Frankenstein isn't at work in China making the next Cujo. 

Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Snouts are so ugly


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't comment on the varsity of the photo but if you did cross a neo with a GSD, I cuold see easily how the dog would look like that photo:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

not a fan!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Chinese are breeding really blocky headed loose flewed red and black GSD's. PDB had a thread a couple yrs ago on it....they look like they are cloned, so similar in looks.


----------

